# Wiggins & Olympic TT bikes = Secret Squirrel Club Boardmans



## Deeyetoo (Jun 19, 2012)

Its been revealed that Wiggo rode a secret Boardman on the ITT to win his gold.

Same track bike maker for Hoy and the boys

Its the Secret Squirrel Club aka Boardmans
Olympic time trial tech: Bradley Wiggins' UK Sport TT bike

buy them here
UK Sport - Cycling



more here
http://www.wired.com/playbook/2012/07/secret-squirrel-club-powers-british-cycling-success/


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

Deeyetoo said:


> Its the Secret Squirrel Club aka *Boardman*s


So, in other words, the latest Chinese carbon model (as others have said).


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

loubnc said:


> So, in other words, the latest Chinese carbon model (as others have said).


These bkes are not Boardman brand and are manufactured, to order, in the UK


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

riiiiight...:wink::wink:nudge, nudge, saynomore...


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

loubnc said:


> riiiiight...:wink::wink:nudge, nudge, saynomore...


Is that the same as confessing that you are wrong?

IIRC, they cost around $20K (complete with Made in GB sticker)


----------



## Deeyetoo (Jun 19, 2012)

cq20 said:


> These bkes are not Boardman brand and are manufactured, to order, in the UK


Yippers!
The article clearly states _"research and development team led by Chris Boardman"_ and_ " Dimitris Katsanis is now a composites engineering expert and the director of Metron Advanced Equipment Limited"_ which is located in GB.
_"Boardman and Katsanis have close ties, with the latter helping to design the Boardman Bikes AiR time trial frame."_

Where the frames are physically made is nothing more than geography.

People need to get off the glue with the made here and made there crapola.
Honda's are made in Canada and USA. Some BMW's are made in South Africa and Mexico. Canadian Cervelo bikes are perfab'd in China. Who cares, it doesn't make them inferior products


Chris Boardman reveals his secrets to SunSport (well, sort off) | The Sun |Sport|Olympics


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

Deeyetoo said:


> Its been revealed that Wiggo rode a secret Boardman


This might be a bit subtle for some people but.....

Boardman was involved in the development of the Team GB bikes but theses are not Boardman bikes.

Boardman bikes are a distinct brand and are not the same as the Team GB bikes and do not share design (or manufacture for that matter).


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

cq20 said:


> Is that the same as confessing that you are wrong?


No one on the internet is ever "wrong". Every "fact" posted is disproved at some point in the future.



cq20 said:


> IIRC, they cost around $20K (complete with Made in GB sticker)


Well then, I'll just run out at pick one up. The GB sticker has to be worth at least $19K.

By the way:

View attachment 261995


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

*loubnc* Thanks for that. It is a very long time since I was called son


----------



## Deeyetoo (Jun 19, 2012)

loubnc said:


> No one on the internet is ever "wrong". *Every "fact" posted is disproved at some point in the future.*


Including yours


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

cq20 said:


> Is that the same as confessing that you are wrong?
> 
> IIRC, they cost around $20K (complete with Made in GB sticker)


I think the price is arbitrary set. They are basically not for sale, and are made for sale only because UCI requires all bikes to be available for purchase by general public within 9 months of the performance. Sky was before in violation of this rule and now decided to sell them at inflated prices (if you have to ask you cannot afford it).


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

55x11 said:


> I think the price is arbitrary set. They are basically not for sale, and are made for sale only because UCI requires all bikes to be available for purchase by general public within 9 months of the performance. Sky was before in violation of this rule and now decided to sell them at inflated prices (if you have to ask you cannot afford it).


I'm sure that's true; they certainly don't go in for the hard sell. IIRC, these bikes are quite old now and most of the recent development has been directed to the components e.g. the new cranks.

PS I think that should be Team GB rather than Sky - not (quite) the same thing


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

Deeyetoo said:


> Including yours


Thanks for reaffirming my statement.:thumbsup:

Oh, and don't take everything so seriously. A little humor on the internet never hurt anyone. Other than information or Pr0n, that's one of it's primary uses for most people.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Sky was in violation over their use of non-vented Kask helmets.

Boardman is just one of many designers working on the GB bikes.


----------



## Deeyetoo (Jun 19, 2012)

loubnc said:


> Thanks for reaffirming my statement.:thumbsup:
> 
> Oh, and don't take everything so seriously. A little humor on the internet never hurt anyone. Other than information or Pr0n, that's one of it's primary uses for most people.


Thanks for reaffirming that nothing you post is factual and nothing you post is to be taken seriously. Perfect example of a bs poster


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

Deeyetoo said:


> Thanks for reaffirming that nothing you post is factual and nothing you post is to be taken seriously. Perfect example of a bs poster


Are you finished? Well allow me to retort:

Thank you for the personal attack. Way to put me in my place. That will teach me to joke about something so serious as the pedigree of some ridiculously over priced frame.

Even though I don't see where I've stated anything as "fact" when it comes to these frames, I guess I'll just go back to telling lies in my posts. Like others, I have only speculated as to the origins of these frames.

Do a little research into what is posted before you start attacking others with a differing opinion.

Also, I wasn't the first one to make a joke. Please feel free to read this thread and then go and chastise everyone for how "wrong" they are about making a joke. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pro-cycling-race-discussion/wiggins-olympic-bike-286043.html

I'll back off now, since you are one real tough internet policing badazz.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Deeyetoo said:


> Thanks for reaffirming that nothing you post is factual and nothing you post is to be taken seriously. Perfect example of a bs poster


I think Mr. Just-Joined-in-June needs to go for a bike ride.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

wow. nothing has been this hotly debated since i when decided where to buy a chicken sammich.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

55x11 said:


> I think the price is arbitrary set. They are basically not for sale, and are made for sale only because UCI requires all bikes to be available for purchase by general public within 9 months of the performance. Sky was before in violation of this rule and now decided to sell them at inflated prices (if you have to ask you cannot afford it).


That is it right there. Britain is basically cheating. The bikes are ostensibly for sell but in reality the web page is only there so they can pretend that they are complying with the rules.


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

Funny thing is that I never debated about the frames.

Like a wise man once said: How do you get into an argument on the Internet? Post something and wait.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

It looks like a road version of the track frame GB used in Beijing in 2008


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

is it cheating to use a non-stock bike from a million dollar budget? https://cdn.cyclingforums.com/0/0d/0d066817_11141_000007e4b_9747_UKSI-GB-bike-front-end.jpeg


----------



## ALIHISGREAT (Dec 21, 2011)

samh said:


> is it cheating to use a non-stock bike from a million dollar budget? https://cdn.cyclingforums.com/0/0d/0d066817_11141_000007e4b_9747_UKSI-GB-bike-front-end.jpeg


No. The UCI say it just has to be available for the public to buy.. which it is. 

Boardman said £15-20k


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderator Note*



Deeyetoo said:


> Thanks for reaffirming that nothing you post is factual and nothing you post is to be taken seriously. Perfect example of a bs poster



And that's an infraction.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

No company logos on the bikes, does this mean these are paid for by the tax payers? Hmmm....


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

SFTifoso said:


> No company logos on the bikes, does this mean these are paid for by the tax payers? Hmmm....


No they were not paid for by taxpayers, take it to Politics Only forum pls kthnxbai.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't care where that bike was made. 

It still looks like your average DengFu.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't care what that bike looks like as long as it keeps winning


----------



## markrhino (Nov 28, 2011)

Doesn't the IOC have a tight policy on product advertising? Sounds stupid, but I'm surprised any bike company was allowed to label their bikes.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

markrhino said:


> Doesn't the IOC have a tight policy on product advertising? Sounds stupid, but I'm surprised any bike company was allowed to label their bikes.


I think bikes can have one label on the downtube.

The GB bikes were not paid for by taxpayers. They were paid for by lottery players. Government bureaucrats still made the financial decisions.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

My bike was made in Tunisia.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

As long as it takes home a huge amount of wins, well it really doesn't matter where it came from. As long as it's under the "UCI Law"


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

vismitananda said:


> As long as it takes home a huge amount of wins, well it really doesn't matter where it came from. As long as it's under the "UCI Law"


That is the problem. It is not within the rules. The rules exist to ensure all competitors have access to the same equipment. All equipment has to be commercially available. GB is not selling its bikes. They have a webpage that claims they are for sale for an undisclosed high price with an indeterminate delivery time. The page appears to exist just so they can claim they are for sale, and they have done everything they can on the page to discourage potential buyers. Not a single bike has been sold. The Aussies attempted to buy one but were given the runaround.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

trailrunner68 said:


> That is the problem. It is not within the rules. The rules exist to ensure all competitors have access to the same equipment. All equipment has to be commercially available. GB is not selling its bikes. They have a webpage that claims they are for sale for an undisclosed high price with an indeterminate delivery time. The page appears to exist just so they can claim they are for sale, and they have done everything they can on the page to discourage potential buyers. Not a single bike has been sold. The Aussies attempted to buy one but were given the runaround.


If they're breaking the rules why have other nations not protested and why has the UCI not penalised.

It's the riders not the bikes


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

trailrunner68 said:


> That is the problem. It is not within the rules. The rules exist to ensure all competitors have access to the same equipment. All equipment has to be commercially available. GB is not selling its bikes. They have a webpage that claims they are for sale for an undisclosed high price with an indeterminate delivery time. The page appears to exist just so they can claim they are for sale, and they have done everything they can on the page to discourage potential buyers. Not a single bike has been sold. The Aussies attempted to buy one but were given the runaround.


So in other words, this is not under the UCI law. Will UCI do something on this? Like how they ripped those dopers?


----------

